# need to get music again



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

so, i haven't gotten any music in a long time, and i want some fun stuff and some dynamic stuff and some demo stuff. are there like 5 or 10 absolute MUST HAVE albums that i need to make sure i have? list 'em here.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Think that depends a lot on what genre you're looking for. I'm mostly into 90's alternative, but am finding myself in same situation...... need something new (or new to me),


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

bnae38 said:


> Think that depends a lot on what genre you're looking for. I'm mostly into 90's alternative, but am finding myself in same situation...... need something new (or new to me),


have you tried doing a search for the type of music you are interested in?i can give you all kinds of music but you very well mat not like what i suggest


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are a few, in no particular order that are fun and dynamic, written, and recorded well, with plenty of creativity and artistic focus. 

Fun- Some Nights
Michael Jackson- Thriller
Rage Against the Machine- Rage Against the Machine
Beastie Boys- License to Ill
Third Eye Blind- Third Eye Blind
Pixies- Doolittle
Vampire Weekend- Vampire Weekend
Radiohead- Ok Computer

There are plenty of other albums that are must have's, these are just a few that I think deserve mention, and meet the fun/dynamic requirement. These are good albums that are fun to listen to.


----------



## Gaprofitt (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll throw in a few..

Live - Throwing Copper
Offspring - Ixnay on the Hombre
Refreshments - Fizzy Fuzzy Big and Buzzy
Peacemakers - Americano


----------



## FattyBoomBoom (Sep 22, 2019)

Alice In Chains - unplugged
Mad Season - Above

... that’s all you should need


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

FattyBoomBoom said:


> Alice In Chains - unplugged
> Mad Season - Above
> 
> ... that’s all you should need


OP was asking for fun albums


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Candelbox. Love me some candelbox.. play the best of album over and over.


----------



## FattyBoomBoom (Sep 22, 2019)

Alright alright... want something dynamic and recorded well... and fun

311- sound system 

Thank me later


----------



## Evl5150 (Jun 20, 2018)

Here are some of my Hires albums... Maybe these can offer you ideas.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Evl5150 said:


> Here are some of my Hires albums... Maybe these can offer you ideas.


Hey man, nice list. But what all is in the "Various Artists" folder??? 


Just realized this old thread was bumped by Greg.   But that's a good thing IMO. 

Y'all just go and check out ALL of the other threads in the "DIY Music" section, and _DavidRam_'s "The best & most interesting recordings" thread (not in the DIY Music section). There's a ton of good new and unknown-to-you old stuff in there!


----------



## Evl5150 (Jun 20, 2018)

bbfoto said:


> Hey man, nice list. But what all is in the "Various Artists" folder???


Two Hires Sampler albums I got free from HDTracks.com


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

OK, I'll post up a shortlist off the top of my head of some of my Reference/Demo/Tuning/Listening tracks.

Many of them are Dynamic, and some of them are even fun. Only a few are relatively "new" though.


syntax = *Track Title - Artist (Album) ...Notes*

0. House of the Rising Sun [Peters & E. Bibb] - Cyndee Peters (Opus 3 Records "Test CD 4" SACD) ...as if you removed the glass between the performers in the live room & recording studio's control room/mixing console. 

1. Devil May Care - Cécile McLorin Salvant (Dreams & Daggers) ...Drum Solo, vocals.

2. Dirty Old Town [Slow Version] - Bettye LaVette (Thankful N' Thoughtful) ...Kick Drum, Vocals,...

3. Avalon [Entire Album!] - Roxy Music (Avalon) ...naturally spacious room reverb.

4. Drum Boogie - Lars Erstrand & Arne Domnérus (''Live is Life'', Proprius Ultra HD 32 bit Mastering) ...Drum Solo & Sax realism.

5. Blues for Edward - Norris Turney Quartet (Big, Sweet 'N Blue) ...Saxophone & overall realism! Check out the Mapleshade Records label.

6. Keep The Wolves Away - Uncle Lucius ...intro bass drum, guitar, vocal.

7. Celestial Echo & Magnetic Lies - Malia & Boris Blank [of _Yello!_ fame] (Convergence) ...Left-to-Right Upfront Bass Imaging & Soundstage, overall fantastic production.

8. When The Hurt Is Over - Mighty Sam McClain (Soul Survivor) ...Dynamics!

9. Spirit - Hiromi (Spirit) ...Piano, and Electric Bass Solo!

10. A Body Goes Down - Duncan Sheik (Brighter/Later Anthology) ...Definition & Realism + Imaging of the East Indian string instruments & Tabla Drums!

11. Dub In A Time Of Cholera - Dub Colossus (Dub Me Tender vol. 1+2) ...opening drum DYNAMICS, bass, horns, percussion, Soundstage!

12. My Name - Lhasa De Sela (The Living Road) ...intro Deep Bass Drum articulation & later percussion imaging.

13. Su Lungotevere - Roberto Gatto (Nino!) ...Drum Solo realism @ 3:53

14. 200 More Miles, et all - Cowboy Junkies (Trinity Revisited)

15. Dissidents & I Scare Myself - Thomas Dolby (The Flat Earth, 2009 Remaster)

16. Dub Rise & Elder's Dub - Groundation (Dub Wars) ...BASS.

17. BAD - Michael Jackson (BAD) [MUST source the Original/First CD Release!] ...Soundstage Width/Depth/Layering!

18. (Entire Album!!!) - _Steph Johnson Trio_ (Nature Girl) ...overall realism & soul, Fantastic little-known artist!!!

19. The Chain - Fleetwood Mac (Rumours)

20. The Cave [Joey Altruda Remix] - Culver City Dub Collective (Dos)

21. Artificial Red [Live] - Mad Season (Above, Live).

22. A Song For You - Christina Aguilera

23. Missing You - John Cruz

24. Film Noir: 'Danger City' - Fay Lovsky & La Bande de Dessinée (self-titled album)

25. In Hell I'll Be In Good Company - The Dead South

26. Presudeos & Los Recuerdos - Alon Mor (Long Awaited Journey) ...Soundstage/FX & Dynamics!!!

27. To Know Him Is To Love Him - Amy Winehouse

28. Strive - Amber Rubarth

29. Hey Little Songbird [feat. Greg Brown] & Nothing Changes [feat. The Haden Triplets] - Anaïs Mitchell (Hadestown) ...vocals, midbass, bass, Soundstage.

30. Apache - Joe Weed (The Vultures)

31. Dragonfly [Acoustic] - Ziggy Marley ("Live from the Archives 2" WBOS)

32. Blue Mug - Gus Gus [Live] (KCRW Rare On Air vol. ?)

33. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins ...incredible drums...must source from the original CD release!

34. In The Air Tonight [Live] - Holly McNarland (Live Stuff)

35. Desert Capriccio - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon OST.

36. Home At Last - Steely Dan (Aja)

37. It Ain't Necessarily So - Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - (Red Hot on Gershwin: by George *and Ira) ...DYNAMICS & vocals.

38. Jimmy Leans Back - King Britt & Sylk 130 (When The Funk Hits The Fan) ...Dynamics & Sax realism, imaging of L/R funk guitars and other elements. Fun track!

39. Soul Driven - Robert Miles & Trilok Gurtu (Miles_Gurtu) ...Detail and Articulation in the Bass Line.

40. Sweet Sixteen [Live] - Billy Idol (VH1 Storytellers Live)

41. What Was It You Wanted - Bob Dylan (Oh Mercy SACD)

42. Where Angels Fly - Piers Faccini (Streets Of London EP) ...Kick Drum Realism & male vocal reference.

43. Sharpening Bone & Fire In My Head - Piers Faccini (Tearing Sky) ...Airy, realistic Kick Drum & male vocals.

44. Mutations [Entire Album!] - Beck

45. The Sky Is A Landfill & Everybody Here Wants You - Jeff Buckley (Sketches for My Sweetheart The Drunk)

46. Woman In Chains - Tears For Fears (Seeds Of Love) ...Imaging & Soundstage LAYERING, & separation between male & female vocals HEIGHT & DEPTH!

47. Johnson's Aeroplane [& Entire Album] - INXS (The Swing)

48. Money For Nothing [& Entire Album!] - Dire Straits (Brothers In Arms)

49. Bass Suite #1 - Avishai Cohen (Adama) ...Acoustic Double Bass Realism & Up Front imaging.

50. Prodigal Blues - Billy Idol (Charmed Life) ...BASS line and overall production.

51. Jim Keltner & Ron Tutt Drum Improvisations - (Sheffield Labs Drum & Track Disc) ...Drum Kit DYNAMICS, Tonality, & Soundstage!

52. Dust Clears [ft. Noonie Bao] - Clean Bandit (New Eyes) ...Bass line definition.

53. You Haven't Done Nothin' - Jen Chapin (ReVisions: Songs of Stevie Wonder, SACD) ...DYNAMICS, Vocals, & SOUNDSTAGE/IMAGING!

54. North Dakota & Church - Lyle Lovett (Joshua Judges Ruth) ...incredible REALISM + Depth & Detail, natural room ambience.

55. Song for Olabi [2 versions] - Bliss (Quiet Letters, U.S. version & Int'l version)

56. Light Years Away - MoZella ("I Will", U.S. album)

57. Anette Ashvik - Liberty (title track) ...incredibly deep & wide soundstage, space in the room & overall realism.

58. Spiderbite - Beats Antique (Blind Threshold) ...BASS and Imaging.

59. Feeling of Jazz - Wynton Marsalis Quartet (The Magic Hour) ...DYNAMICS, Realism, Female vocal...performers are "In The Room" with you!

60. My Funny Valentine [Bonus Track] - Boz Scaggs (Japanese Edition of "But Beautiful: Standards Vol. 1") ...Realism & Accuracy of male vocal, harmonics & realism of the piano.

61. Annabelle [binaural] - Macy Gray (Stripped)

63. Wrapped Around Your Finger & Tea In the Sahara - The Police (Synchronicity)

64. Calcutta Cutie, Sidewinder, & That Mellow Saxophone - A La Carte Brass & Percussion (Boogey'in!) [Mapleshade Records] ...DYNAMICS & SOUNDSTAGE!!!

65. Let It All Come Down, Ballad Of The Streets Medley [Belfast Child], Biko [basically the Entire Album] - Simple Minds (Street Fighting Years) ...highly underrated/unknown IMO.

66. Chance - Savatage (Handful of Rain ) ... dynamics & vocal imaging.

67. I'll Be Satisfied & Heavies - Hope Waits (Introducing Hope Waits) ...Female vocals, Dynamics, Realism.

68. Cry Me A River - Michael Bublé (Crazy Love) ...Dynamics & Soundstage of orchestra intro.

69. So What - Miles Davis (Kind Of Blue) ...Upright Acoustic Bass transients & Upfront Bass imaging.

70. It's Not Up To You, An Echo-A Stain, & Heirloom, Headphones, Possibly Maybe, & Bachelorette - Björk (Vespertine SACD [3], Post [2], & Homogenic) ...amazing imaging & soundstage!

71. Sheik Of Encino, & Thick - Tribal Tech (Thick) ...Prog Fusion. DYNAMICS, Electric BASS, Drums, Imaging. Just listen to Sheik completely at least once.

72. Level, & Yellow Sun - The Raconteurs (Broken Boy Soldiers) ...!!!

73. Anything from the "Opus 3" or "Stockfisch Records" labels [check at www.discogs.com]
...

Classical/Orchestra Music would have to be a separate list. Well, okay, here are a few...(also see #73)...

74. Mariæ Wiegenlied & Stille Nacht - Oscar's Motet Choir/Torsten Nilsson/Marianne Mellnäs/Alf Linder (Cantate Domino SACD) ...has long been a reference that captures the performance naturally in 3D/Holographic space.

75. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice [Paul Dukas] - Eiji Oue & The Minnesota Orchestra ("Mephisto & Co." Reference Recordings HDCD & IASCA competition disc) ...DYNAMICS & SOUNDSTAGE!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I can share some of my collection (APE, FLAC, Wav) 
- Demo and Reference
- Jazz and Blues
- Various - 80s, techno, rock,.....

I can send albums via wetransfer (up to 2GB for free), but would need recivers e-mail....PM


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got a ****load of 80s-90s music. Send me a flash drive and ill load you up

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Souths1der (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in kinda the same boat. Got caught up in the streaming game and stopped getting music many years ago. All the old MP3's and the like are not quality rips. I would love to send somebody an sd-card and even some $$ for their effort to load up a **** ton of hi-res music..... for me to "borrow". Or at least higher res then my max of 192 rips.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

@bbfoto... you couldn't have added another 25 and made a "Top 100"? :laugh:

Seriously awesome list though, thanks for that!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I wanted to add one of my favorites for just down-right kick-assery (if thats a word);

Telegraph Road - Dire Straits - Love over Gold

It can also be found on;
The Best of Dire Straits & Mark Knopfler: Private Investigations

All the music on this Album are played and recorded so well... gives you a real sense of the space each song was recorded in and of course nobody can deny Marks ability!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

mumbles said:


> I wanted to add one of my favorites for just down-right kick-assery (if thats a word);
> 
> Telegraph Road - Dire Straits - Love over Gold
> 
> ...


I love to use this song after a tune to evaluate. It's a really good song for critical listening, not a great driving song though, haha.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^Agreed on Knopfler's "Private Investigations" album. 

I'll try to add all of the files from my list above in Post #13 to the following link. Sorry some will be MP3s for now until I dig out the Lossless files when I get home...

bbfoto (2) DIYMA SQ Sample Tracks


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

mumbles said:


> @bbfoto... you couldn't have added another 25 and made a "Top 100"? :laugh:
> 
> Seriously awesome list though, thanks for that!


Ha! No worries. I let you "fill in the blanks" with 25 of your own recommendations.


----------



## fatstrat (Jul 12, 2019)

For fun and dynamic try Toy Matinee - Toy Matinee. For fun demo try The Beau Hunks Play the original Little Rascal music.


----------

